# What 223 bullet



## 13ptbuck (Oct 3, 2016)

Who makes a good 223 round for hogs?  My 8 year old is determined to shoot a hog this year with my AR.  What do you recommend?


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 3, 2016)

70 grain TSX


----------



## WayneB (Oct 3, 2016)

Depends on range and barrel twist. I shoot a 1:9 twist with 55 and 63 gr out to 350 YD. I like the 55's personally as I range shoot with em, and have zero worked out to different distances.
I've had 75gr tumble at 250YD with same barrel.
YMMV, but you'd want to continue shooting the same round you zero'd with or spend range time and rounds to rezero.


----------



## 13ptbuck (Oct 4, 2016)

It is a 1:7 twist.  It is zeroed for 55 grain, but I always check my zero for different ammo.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 4, 2016)

I have a 1:7 also. I handload the 55 gr Barnes TSX and the one hog I shot 165lbs weighed went right down.
The ammo is expensive but I think it would work well on deer.
Four or five rounds to check zero and 15 more to kill 15 deer!


----------



## Chase4556 (Oct 5, 2016)

With a 1:7, look hard at the TSX bullets. They are expensive, but maybe try to buy a box of the two higher grain weight(62 and 70gr?) and see how your rifle shoots them. 

I have a 1:9 and it wouldn't even stabilize the 62gr tsx. I handload the 65gr sierra gameking, and it does very well on pigs and deer. I have shot pigs with factory 62gr federal fusion ammo with good results to. 

Best bet is to hit them multiple times, or put it in the head/neck.


----------



## Toddmann (Oct 5, 2016)

These.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 5, 2016)

55 gr Hornady V-max, head shots.  Every single one I have shot with this round has been DRT!!!! That's just my opinion.  Shot placement is always key!


----------



## Sgt.USMC (Oct 7, 2016)

I use cheapo Winchester 55 grain soft point. So far one shot, one kill. DRT


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 8, 2016)

Just use what your gun likes that is expandable.............Any .223 ammo will do the job with decent shot placement

I'm with your kid as I too want to shoot a hog with my AR! Have not shot anything but targets with it up to this point...........This year, Pinelog added the "No furbearer hunting" line again in the Regs. Major Bummer as that takes away a lot of my AR Time in the woods


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Barnes no doubt.  I tend to stay away from the heavy ones though.  I run 45 grainers in hand loads and if im in a hurry I will use the 55s in factory ammo.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 18, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Barnes no doubt.  I tend to stay away from the heavy ones though.  I run 45 grainers in hand loads and if im in a hurry I will use the 55s in factory ammo.



What your twist ratio? I keep hearing(and I have a chart that shows it) twist and weight go hand in hand. I have 1:7 and I am afraid to shoot lighter ammo.........still not confident in anything


----------



## rosewood (Oct 21, 2016)

The 65 Grain Sierra Game king shoots dead accurate in my 1:7 twist colt and 1:9 twist M&P.  I have yet to use it on game, but have good things about the results.  I roll my own and do not know if any manufacturer loads them.

Rosewood


----------



## Pavy (Oct 31, 2016)

I use the 70gr TSX on deer and would have no hesitation to use them on hogs.


----------



## tracker12 (Dec 12, 2016)

1 in 7 twist will handle heavier bullet.  I have been shooting Speer Gold Dot 64gr and plan on trying the Hog Hammers.  I like Barnes bullets.


----------

